# easy way "pellets"



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i just figured an easy way to get p's to eat pellets. i mix some pellets with krill do the pre soak thing then throw it in.my 2-3" where just goin crazy eating the krill when they suddenly came along the pellets that were mixed in.first they spit them out then ate and spit for about 30 sec. then they just swallowed them.
this is the first time trying this and like to share the info with everybody else.
i know many people cant get there p's to eat pellets so try this it might help.

p.s. only suggestions or serious replies only


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Interesting..

Even though this is not reccomended by me, I found that when I kept a lone piranha with cichlids they kind of took on the cichlids traits.

I had a 4 inch spilo with a 13 inch oscar and a convict in a 110g. It didn't take long for the spilo to start eating the pellets I threw in for the cichlids. Kind of a monkey see monkey do thing.

Now the spilo is alone again and won't touch pellets.


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

I have my Piranha eating sinking pellets no problem, from shrimp to algae waffer pellets... anything that sinks to the bottom is eaten.

as for floating it eats many different types of floating cichlid pellets by the widow I have in the tank with it. It will see the widow go after them and then follow as well.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

use pacus to train your Ps to eat pellets. If you have noticed, P's tend to do follow the leader thing. So if you add a pacu to the shoal they will definitly eat pellets and then your P's will follow. =)


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Very interesting advises, thanks guys!


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

I would like a personal Thank you when your Ps start eating pellets. j/k Please note: This method works really well at young ages. When they get older im not too shure if it will work or not. I have done this with many of my previous collection of juvi Ps.


----------

